# Need help choosing a boat



## emumikey (Dec 20, 2004)

So I have been using a 14 foot rowboat with an outboard for the past few years. My family has decided its time to upgrade. Things I am most interested in are the livewell, seats, trolling motor, and fishfinder. I know most all boats can handle this so thats where it gets difficult. I am looking for an aluminum boat that can haul up to three people and fish comfortably. I originally looked at the trackers 16-17 ft range mod-v boats, but they seem small and have a low weight capacity. I am not sure how stable they would be. I also looked at the deep v boats but I wonder if they are overkill.

I fish exclusively on a 750 acre inland lake, lots of bays, low traffic, max depth is 30 ft. So big water is not an issue. Mostly target bass and pike, split between casting and trolling. I need the boat to be fairly maneuverable because I am getting into some tight areas.

I am not looking for a specific make and model (though that would help). I would like to draw on your previous knowledge for guidance on a recommended length, hull type, and horsepower. Any other advice you can offer I am sure I would find priceless.

Thanks!


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a 16ft boat thats aluminum (sea nymph) and i find it really difficult to handle in windy conditions while trolling. I have all the things in my boat you mentioned and if i was to go shopping for a new boat i would be really focused on how well it handles in wind and waves.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

big than stay home - with 3 people , how do you name the price of your safety?


I suggest a Starcraft FishMaster 196 with at least 130HP MerC...and if you don't like it - you can just give it to me!!

:lol:

Seriously - a deep V is more stable than one of the shallow boats. I have a small 16' Starcraft deep V & am wishing for something juicier - just no dinero`.
:sad:

A 16-17' deep V with 50-90HP would probably work well.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Pick up a Lund! Explorer or a Rebel.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have the Starcraft FishMaster 196 w/ 125 Merc 2+2

VERY deep sides. Handles the big lakes well, dry and secure


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

FIJI said:


> I have the Starcraft FishMaster 196 w/ 125 Merc 2+2
> 
> VERY deep sides. Handles the big lakes well, dry and secure




My dad has the same boat and motor. Great boat for fishing and we have 3 guys often and there is plenty of room and lots of storage.


----------



## Kenifish2 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a Lowe 165 Fishing machine, good all around size, can easily hold 3 adults and is fairly easy to load by yourself, you can pick up this style of boat readily on craigslist without breaking the piggy bank.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Kenifish2 said:


> I have a Lowe 165 Fishing machine, good all around size, can easily hold 3 adults and is fairly easy to load by yourself, you can pick up this style of boat readily on craigslist without breaking the piggy bank.



This sonds like the boat for you.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

FIJI said:


> I have the Starcraft FishMaster 196 w/ 125 Merc 2+2
> 
> VERY deep sides. Handles the big lakes well, dry and secure


And I fished out of it one rainy , windy night using "Timmy 2 Beers guide service".

:lol:

Impressed for LIFE.
Damn nice boat Mike & I will always want one!!
:fish2:


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Take a look thru Lunds complete line - they will have a boat that will fit Your needs (and wallet) to a tee. C-man


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

There are many to choose from-and a lot of very good choices. I am partial to Lunds-I own a 14 foot a-14 w/a 15 hp Yamaha and also a 185 Tyee with a 125 Merc. Both boats perform absolutely outstanding and I couldn't be more pleased with them. Lund has a wide product line and even though they are a little more $, they are well worth it. Lund isn't the only good boat out there, I also like the Crestliners and Alumacraft lines.

Jim


----------



## emumikey (Dec 20, 2004)

Sounds like a lotta votes for Lowe and Lund. I will look into those. The starcraft 196 looks really nice, but is probably overkill for what I will be doing. Thanks for all the help guys.

Not much support for the Tracker line, any particular reason?

Thanks!


----------



## Fishous (Aug 24, 2005)

Part of it is going to depend on how much you want to spend on it.

Things to consider are:

Seating: With 3 people you may want to consider how the seating can be re-configured, such as with the Lunds.

Gear: How much gear do you have, and does the boat have the storage for it? You might be used to a big single tacklebox, but they won't fit in some boats storage lockers.

Rod Storage: How many rods do you have and where are you going to put them?

Bait well: Do you fish with live bait (minnows)? You might want one with a bait well.

Rod holders: If you fish with more than one rod at a time, where can you put rod holders? Lunds have a track, bass boats have nothing.

Go through your normal day of fishing, and make sure the boat addresses both what you do now, and what you would like to improve upon.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Starcraft has a nice 16' deepV Starfire I think....
http://www.starcraftmarine.com/Show...9&Type=Aluminum&Series=Starfire&Model=1600 DC

Tracker doesn't have the best track record I guess..
:16suspect


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a Lund 1700 Explorer. It is a nice compromise between big and small. Handles most reasonable days on LSC and is great on inland lakes.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

a 750 acre lake? did you ever consider fiberglass? you can get a stratos 176 with a 84 inch beam with trolling motor , graph and 50 hp yammie and trailer for 12 and 1/2(cabelas)...great bass boat, quite stable http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...l/retail_stores/boat_info/dun/dun07_21106.jsp


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

now you guys are getting me thinking on a new ride


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

fishnpbr said:


> I have a Lund 1700 Explorer. It is a nice compromise between big and small. Handles most reasonable days on LSC and is great on inland lakes.


 
I would look at one of these, I have an 18 explorer but I dont think you need one that big!! The 17 footer has a nice platform up front for going around on the trolling motor casting but yet has some nice room in back if you want to troll!! Get a 4 stroke motor if you can, they troll nice and there great on gas!! Good luck!!

Scott


----------



## Ara (Sep 10, 2005)

Smokercraft makes very nice boats also.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ara said:


> Smokercraft makes very nice boats also.


YES they are... almost bought one myself when I was searching.....


----------

